# West coast of France



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

We are off to France on the 1st May for 5 weeks, probably sticking to the west coast.
Could you recommend camp sites with good facility, such as a Bar/Restaurant etc, where we could stay for up to a week or more.

Charlie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Are you thinking of north or south of Bordeaux?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Chascass said:


> We are off to France on the 1st May for 5 weeks, properly sticking to the west coast.
> Could you recommend camp sites with good facility, such as a Bar/Restaurant etc, where we could stay for up to a week or more.
> 
> Charlie


We stayed here for a couple of nights and it has all you would want.

http://www.camping-arcachon.com/site_gb/accueil.html

There is also a free navette bus outside that goes into town or you can walk and cycle there via a lovely wooded valley.

Arcachon is a lovely town with magnificent beaches, a lovely boardwalk and plenty of superb fish and other restaurants. It has 2 parts to the town: the ville d'hiver and ville d'ete with wonderful art deco houses and you walk through them to the lift down to the town.

It is not far to the resorts, vineyards and cycle tracks of Les Landes region as well as the Dune de Pyla. Good for bird watching and beach activities.

Further down, just outside Biarritz, we like Camping Ur-Onea at Bidart, near the Spanish border.

G


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we stopped here a few years ago also have a look here
chapter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chapter said:


> we stopped here a few years ago also have a look here
> chapter


Check your links Chapter...they seem to be for hard disk cleaners !

G


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.sasdiskcleaner.com/dc/default.asp?baid=28300&bsite=&bcategory=&bcreative=&bkeyword=&tid

http://404.online.net

chapter, did you really stop there :?: :?: :roll: :roll: cos that's is funny i never had :wink:

Bob


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

sorry that was some sort of blip it was a e-mail that arrived as i was clicking the link and it appears to posted the e-mail in stead of the link
chapter


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

No hard and fast plans, if you know of sites North or South of Bordeaux I would appreciate them.

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

In Bordeaux itself we recommend this one:

Beau Soleil

It's not a big site so would suggest you phone ahead if you are going in high season. It is very convenient for Bordeaux.

G


----------



## 97317 (Jan 16, 2006)

8) 

You can always call in to see us here at Twinlakes :lol: :lol: if your passing, give us a shout, kettle will be on


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely site at the Dune de Pilat, south west of Bordeux. Biggest sand dunes in Europe. In trees, on coast, great views. Can't remember the name but I think I entered it in the MHF directory or added to the entry. Possibly Paradise??


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> Lovely site at the Dune de Pilat, south west of Bordeux. Biggest sand dunes in Europe. In trees, on coast, great views. Can't remember the name but I think I entered it in the MHF directory or added to the entry. Possibly Paradise??


Dune de Pyla(t)

HERE

Not the easiest place to find but a good overnight stop as you can see the dunes before the crowds get there at dawn or dusk. Used to be the dune de Pilat but Pilat means " heap of sand" and the locals did not think it represented their village attractively enough so they changed it to Pyla. They call it Pylat though....!!

G


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Camping le Vieux Port, Messanges, South West France. Huge site in a pine forest and with direct access to one of the most beautiful sandy beaches I've ever seen. great for surfing!!! 
There is a massive pool complex, evening entertainment and a bar restaurant and takeaway with a vast terrace. 
Within walking distance is Port D'Albret or Vieux Boucau, a fantastic little town with loads of nice bars and restaurants set around a lovely square with a boardwalk leading to the lake.
Within about an hour you have the resorts of Cap Breton and Hossegor and a bit further south, Biarritz. 
Head up into the pyrenees and you'll find the enchanting walled town of St Jean Pied de Port, on the pilgrim's route to Compostela.
I worked on this campsite and cannot recommend this area enough.


----------



## 117442 (Oct 14, 2008)

Like this one, been a few times, municipal, but very nice village location and restaurants nearby. Good clean site, for couple of nights at a time (ideal on route to main bases):
http://www.french-housing.com/camping-annonce.php?id=35870


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

A good source of info for busy well equipped campsites are the camping companies try googling Eurocamp, Canvas etc


alan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have stayed here a few times and love it, great walks and cycle rides along the water ways. 5 mins from supermarket and town, restaurants along the waters edge.

http://tinyurl.com/dk3t72

We hire a boat for half a day and go off on our own exploring.

Pointe de saint-Gildas has a lovely aire right next to the waters edge, you can walk down to the harbour and watching the fishing boats come in.
Chemin des Pinettes is the street name it is on, you don't go right into the village but can do coast path for 5 minutes and you are in the center. A lady comes and collects I think around 3 Euros but if you look on the campsite map you will find it and a picture of the Tarrif sign I put on . 
http://tinyurl.com/dapjp5

there are others but I don't want to bore you.
Mandy


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Le garangeoir (sp??) in St Julien Des Landes in Vendee has every facility you could need or La Brabanne in St Emilion if you want to visit one of the nicest towns in France. The fact that it also produces one of the best wines in the world is a bonus.

Noel


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mandy, this link http://tinyurl.com/dapjp5 comes up with a site on the Channel coast.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Blast, so it does and it took me ages to find it, have to admit to starting off looking at this place so maybe it just didn't move on. Will try again.

http://tinyurl.com/csfrwf

Tried to be clever and mark the spot even better, will probably be more of a disaster this time.

Mandy

Well there you go , rubbish, if you look for the road at the top and to the right of B , Chemin Des Pinettes it is on that road. I give up!!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Dune du Pilat according to my atlas. Some nice forest walks.

At weekend the amount of paragliders on the dune is simply staggering and a wonderful spectacle and you can book to have a ride with an expert. I wasn't allowed said my wife because of previous back problems. This was after having watched a couple of novices crash landing and she thought they all landed like that.


----------

